# Curado E series vs. G series



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

So I'm curious about the new Curados. About every time the G series Curados are mentioned, the consensus says they are junk. I've read the insides are 'all plastic' and the 'bearings are junk'.

Is this actually true? I'm curious to know what the REAL differences are between the E series (which I really like), and the new G series. I'd like to hear from someone who has had experience breaking down BOTH reels and actually comparing the two. Are the bearings lower quality in the G? Are the gears all plastic?


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

I haven't broken them down but I can say the G fishes just fine and has held up to the salt just fine. Not quite as smooth as the E but it's still a good reel. I would say it is a slight downgrade from the E but I don't feel it deserves as much hate as it gets. Part of he argument is that for 159.99 you can get a lot of really nice reels that some would argue are better reels. I just got a lews tournement speed spool for 149.99 and is feels amazing. Just some food for thought. Best thing is to get ur hands on one and see how it feels to you.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't mean to hijack your thread because I'd like to learn more on this as well, but Shimano is offering a $30 rebate on Curado G's as well as Chronarch E's and one other I can't remember right now. If you shop it this gets the price down to around $110 or so.

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/bonus_cash_program.html


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

They should have kept that money and made the reels like the 200e7 and 50e were made. Seriously! It was stated that the g series reels are made out of cheaper materials and less bearings because shimano wasnt making enough profit because of the price of materials went up. Correct me if im wrong Bantam1 but this is what i gathered from the post you made a while back about yhe reason the newer shimanos have less bearings and cheaper construction. This is hard to believe now that this rebate is being offered when the cost in making the reels as good of quality and with as many bearings as the "E" series is around $15. It just doesnt make much sense. Shimano has a lot of ground to make up to redeem themselves to reach their previous quality construction status IMO! 


-mac-


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They should have kept that money and made the reels like the 200e7 and 50e were made. Seriously! It was stated that the g series reels are made out of cheaper materials and less bearings because shimano wasnt making enough profit because of the price of materials went up. Correct me if im wrong Bantam1 but this is what i gathered from the post you made a while back about yhe reason the newer shimanos have less bearings and cheaper construction. This is hard to believe now that this rebate is being offered when the cost in making the reels as good of quality and with as many bearings as the "E" series is around $15. It just doesnt make much sense. Shimano has a lot of ground to make up to redeem themselves to reach their previous quality construction status IMO!
> 
> -mac-


X2

Like many on this forum, I consider myself a "Shimano Man" and I will not buy any of the new Shimano products other than the Core. I personally own the Core, Chronarch MG 50 series, and have an 08 Citica/E series Citica as backups when I send my other reels to get cleaned. It is a shame that a company with the reputation of Shimano would simply rest on their laurels and well, try to skim by on reputation alone. I have heard that Shimano has taken some of their reels, left Japan, and started manufacturing out of Malaysia, *** is that about?

With the reviews I keep hearing concerning the Quantum Smoke, Daiwa Zillion, and the Lews lines I am constantly tempted to step out of my comfort zone and switch brands.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ill just keep the "vintage" shimanos i have and call it good until shimano steps up


-mac-


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

The new Gs are essentially the old Citica Es, price wise and material wise. They are by no means junk...just a downgrade from the Curado E series. There are several reels in the 100-120$ range that are better built than the Gs but don't have the rep that Shimano does. Get what works for you (comfort, feel, price)
Heres a good read for you about the Curado Gs and the whole line
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewshimanocuradog.html


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

The old curado were made in Japan.
The G series has Malasia stamped on the bottom of them.
As it always goes.......make the product somewhere else for less money to make more profit. 
BUT that usually means poorer quality as well.
The Cronarch still say made in Japan on them.
SO I just bought two of the Cronarchs.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got 2 200E7s and a new Core, will stick with them for now.


----------



## DrawDown (Jan 14, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ill just keep the "vintage" shimanos i have and call it good until shimano steps up
> 
> -mac-


X2


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

I checked out the Curados before my recent purchase and they just don't feel right to me. They are also not nearly as smooth as comparable reels from other manufacturers (maybe due to looser tolerances and less bearings). I was thinking hard about one until the guys on the forum gave me the hint about Lews. I just got the Tournament MG yesterday for $129. All I have done is throw some casts so far, but it is by far the smoothest reel I own now! One day I will own something like the Core 50, but until i can afford to shell out that kind of money for a higher end reel, I won't buy another Shimano. I didn't mean to hijack your thread, but it says something when a lot of the hard core Shimano guys are leaving the brand.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for the input so far guys. I was unaware of the Made in Malaysia thing. That's freakin sad.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

I grew up fishing shimano and when I went to buy a new reel the e series and g series felt bad enough in comparison to my cu 200 for me not to buy shimano because when I feel. A 15 to 10 year old reel out preforms a brand new one it's time to jump ship. And I did was never happier. 

The exact feeling I got from the g series was a child's toy. The e seires just struck me as not right so I didn't buy one.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ill just keep the "vintage" shimanos i have and call it good until shimano steps up
> 
> -mac-


Myself.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I heard:

E is for Excellent
G is for Garbage


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

With the Curado E7 gone and nothing that compares in the same price line is really making me think twice about Shimano. 

I think I might try the Lews


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

If you liked the Curado 200E7 or Curado 50E, just buy the Chronarch 200E7 or Chronarch 50E. They are the same reel (and are both made in Japan). They are not cheaper made. With the $30 rebate, the Chronarch E-series is slightly cheaper than the Curado E-series (until the Curado E-series was price reduced to move inventory before the Curado G-series). For people who liked the Curado E-series, you don't have to dump Shimano.

Of course, if the Lews reel is better or is a better deal, that might be a reason to go a different direction. I haven't used them. My point is simply that the original Curado E-series is still available, just with a different name (and a $20 increased price for the 200 size).


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

jeff.w said:


> Thanks for the input so far guys. I was unaware of the Made in Malaysia thing. That's freakin sad.


Jeff, I just verified this during lunch today at Academy. From the Curado down, every reel was stamped "Made in Malaysia". Starting with the Chronarch, they were stamped "Made in Japan". No more sub $200 Shimanos for me. Seriously consider the Lews though. While I was up there today, they sold 4 more. Those things are selling like hot cakes.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks Spectre.

It's pretty frustrating with all the corners being cut, outsourcing etc., all in the name of profit on just about every thing made nowadays. I know manufacturers are in business to make money, but at what cost? Was Shimano's profit margin shrinking so much, and the cost of materials going up so much that they HAD to lower the quality, therefore cost, just to stay competitive? I doubt it.

I never had an issue with Shimano Japan because they were cranking out some top notch equipment. But Malaysia? Nah, I won't support it.

I've read positive reviews on the Lews reels, but I'm not a fan of the magnetic cast control. Plus, aren't Lews made in Korea?


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes it is made in Korea . However , there is a huge difference between Korea and Malaysia . Do yourself a favor and at least go by your local Academy store and check one out for yourself . I think that you will find that it is one of the smoothest wheels you have ever seen for under $200


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

when you call lews you call an american company. in America.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I have always been a huge shimano guy. Last count I have 20 something out in the garage, but they are slipping, losing market share and going into panick mode with gimmicks and **** that had nothing to do that made them the powerhouse they used to be. A person shouldnt have to spend 300 friggen dollars for a reel that lasts more than a couple years.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Where is that lews reel made? Where are you getting parts?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I would go to the reel maintenance forum and post there. And then whatever Bantam1 says I would consider it a fact rather than what guys "think"


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

big_zugie said:


> Where is that lews reel made? Where are you getting parts?


Korea aka America light im getting parts direct from Lews in Springfield MO


----------

